# this is good!!



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

this is a great guy!

<IFRAME id=_cnn_iframe_0.053338170569997734 height=393 src="http://www.cnn.com/video/savp/evp/?loc=dom&vid=/video/us/2009/07/17/am.muller.truck.ak47.cnn" frameBorder=0 width=406 allowTransparency scrolling=no></IFRAME>


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I saw that before.. I think it's a good idea


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Great video!!

IBBruin I cleaned up your mess....lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I couldn't get this stupid thing to do what I wanted it to this morning to save my life. LOL Thanks!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I would have fixed it but I didn't have access to it. But since you deleted my post looks like ill have to spam the forum to catch back up!ha ha. 


I like this guy he makes some valid points that the interviewer didn't have a comeback for, but an AK is going to the extreme


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

i do have to say an ak47 is kinda out there for the average person but also its our right to keep and bear arms . i have 18 of them ie hunting rifles, shotguns,pistols,etc, im by no means shooting this guy down (no pun intended) i just thing he could have decided on a lil different gun myself that's just my opinion... :AR15firing:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

A shotgun or hunting rifle would more than suffice rather than an AK


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know where I'm going truck shoppin now!!!!!! :rockn:


----------

